# Patina on spokes



## sm2501

I was building a pair of wheels recently using original rims and hubs, but only had some NOS galvanized spokes to use. They were far too new and shiny to look correct on the bike, so I experimented with putting a patina on them, and had great results. 

I made a mixture of 1 part muratic acid to 4 parts water (remember to always add acid to water, (never the reverse). I soaked the spokes for about 1 minute and it took the galvanizing off, but the steel was still shiny. I then tried leaving in 5 minutes and the spokes darkened down to my satisfaction. 

I also tried soaking a rusty spoke, and it removed all the rust. 

I am planning on experimenting further with rust removal, more details later.

Anybody else ever try this?


----------



## militarymonark

oooooh thats sounds really interesting, yeah post up more about rust removal when you get done experimenting


----------



## JO BO

Scott; Sounds great. What do you use for a rinse? Thanks JO BO


----------



## sm2501

JO BO said:
			
		

> Scott; Sounds great. What do you use for a rinse? Thanks JO BO




Good question. I washed them down with plain water and dried them on a newspaper. I left them overnight were they formed a light layer of red rust. I then wiped them down with lightweight oil and they came out very nice.

I also experimented with lightly rubbing with XXXX steel wool. I fiquired out you can really adjust the finish that way, even back to bright steel color.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I have used muriatic acid (pool acid) for rust removal for years. I use a 1:1 or 2:1 water acid mix and it works great. 2 parts water to 1 part acid is a bit slower but might be wiser for sensitive or valuable pieces. it also works for de-plating.
thanx.


----------



## JOEL

A friend of mine collects railroad lanterns and uses a lye bath to clean them with great results. I've used it on a few bike parts with good results. It removes paint and rust but does not seem to damage unrusted metal (at least not quickly)

He uses a can of Red Devil Lye (drain opener) in 5 gallons of water. Tin lanterns can sit in the bath for several days without damage.


----------



## kunzog

Someone once told me that Muratic acid will also remove the built up layers of paint on a bike and leave the factory paint intact. I dont know as I dont have the acid to try. Maybe someone can try it and see if it works.


----------



## JO BO

I will give it a whirl as I have several (house paint artworkrolleyes:  projects to chose from.Thanks JO BO


----------



## Thunder

As far as paint removal, and rust removal, check out these links. They have been a hot topic on the "Oldgas" forums.... 

http://antique-engines.com/electrol.asp

and....

http://www.oldgas.com/shoptalk/ubb/Forum4/HTML/000848.html

Sorry.... They are different restoration projects, but the info might be of help to some of you here....


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm going to try it too, the acid bath is more tricky to do without eating too much material. thanx.


----------



## JO BO

Looks very interesting. Thanks for the info.JO BO


----------



## JOEL

Back to the spokes, here's something else to try.

DupliColor "Rust Fix" can be found with the Duplicolor Paints at the auto parts store. On the label it says "turns rust to black primer"

I don't know what's in this stuff. It goes on clear and does turn rust black, but it dries clear on non rusted areas. I use it to preserve rusting spokes and to stop rust spots on chrome parts. The excess can be wiped off the chrome before it dries.


----------



## Roger Blake

Muriatic acid will also cause rust. The vapors go everywhere and get in everything. Do not use or store in doors. But if you doubt this bring it in and leave some bright nails near by for a day or so.


----------



## videoranger

The vapors are also dangerous so use a vapor mask and never get it in your eyes as it can cause instant sight damage.


----------



## cstringe

Thunder said:


> As far as paint removal, and rust removal, check out these links. They have been a hot topic on the "Oldgas" forums....
> 
> http://antique-engines.com/electrol.asp
> 
> and....
> 
> http://www.oldgas.com/shoptalk/ubb/Forum4/HTML/000848.html
> 
> Sorry.... They are different restoration projects, but the info might be of help to some of you here....




This looks really interesting, but why does one warn against using SS for the anode and the other say it is best?

Chuck


----------



## rusty_apache

cstringe said:


> This looks really interesting, but why does one warn against using SS for the anode and the other say it is best?
> 
> Chuck



The reason for not using a stainless steel anode is because it turns the cleaning solution into a carcinogenic poison. 
Electrolytic cleaning is a great way to clean rust.


----------



## hoofhearted

*rusty_apache ... thank you for bringing 
this thread up to the light of day.

..... patric*


----------



## catfish




----------

